# Pub parking allowed



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Said I would post this, may help one or two of us.

*The drift inn **at seaton burn *allows overnight stopovers in there very large carpark . good food server and a friendly atmosphere . 
directions :- just north of newcastle upon tyne . heading north , take the a19 turnoff , then turn right at the roundabout towards seaton burn . we are located 500yds from the roundabout . caravans , motorhomes and american rv are welcome . we can provide water and some sanitation . emergence hook up only . heading south , take the crammlington turn off (a19) . turn right at the roundabout and take the seaton burn turnoff . easy access ..


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Unless there is already a list in a sticky somewhere of Pub friendly stopovers would be great esp in the winter months when many sites are closed, I know one of the MH magazines were doing something similiar............Pub stopover scheme think it was in 'out and about'


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for that. It is only about 25miles up the road from us and might make a good night out. 

I supose what you save on site fees you spend double, no make that triple (in my case) that behind the bar   .

I would be intrested in a list of such places.


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Thanks for that. It is only about 25miles up the road from us and might make a good night out.
> 
> I supose what you save on site fees you spend double, no make that triple (in my case) that behind the bar   .
> 
> ...


Hi Richard the one I heard about is this one
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/news/pub-stop-scheme.html


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Not pub parking as such but just been looking at this one
http://theoldswan.com/pages.php?page=menu5&language= looks good for anyone looking for fishing along with a nice pub and food.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Not pub parking as such but just been looking at this one
> http://theoldswan.com/pages.php?page=menu5&language= looks good for anyone looking for fishing along with a nice pub and food.


And the bus into Shrewsbury stops just outside-perfect!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Not pub parking as such but just been looking at this one
> ...


The only annoying thing for me with two dogs is they charge £1.50 a day per dog, I can never really understand why anyone has to charge for dogs, fair enough if you were booking a room, but when in a motorhome I can't really see what the charge is for.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And fifteen quid a night just to park up in what is basically a bare field is - well - bare-faced cheek!

How different to the €U standard with driveways and pitches delineated with hedges and trees.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps a good idea for all of us to do during our travels around the UK is whenever we visit a local pub, to make a point of talking to the pub landlord/landlady/manager etc and explain just how popular motorhoming is becoming and how they ought to jump on the bandwagon by offering to allow customers who eat or drink in their establishments to overnight on their carpark. Even better tell them to join MHF and advertise their pub on the forum as being one that would welcome motorhomers and maybe then Nukeadmin could add such a list to the wildcamping section?

To be honest if I owned a pub I would definitely see this as a sensible financial move and a way of attracting more custom. I should imagine there must be a lot of quaint and beautiful little country pubs that due to their out of the way location really struggle sometimes to make ends meet and you often pass by pubs that have sadly closed down and are all boarded up due to lack of trade. Maybe if they were to offer this kind of service to motorhomers it could be the making of them? Who knows if this scheme were to really take off and other pubs joined in too, perhaps even to go so far as to provide EHU and Water for us - then who knows, we in the UK might become as famous for our pub stopovers as France is for their Aires!

Sue


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just found this http://www.pubcamping.co.uk/ not had time to look to close in to it.

John

Just went back to have a good look at the site and guess whose advert was at the top of the home page ....Motorhomefacts of course :?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> Perhaps a good idea for all of us to do during our travels around the UK is whenever we visit a local pub, to make a point of talking to the pub landlord/landlady/manager etc and explain just how popular motorhoming is becoming and how they ought to jump on the bandwagon by offering to allow customers who eat or drink in their establishments to overnight on their carpark. Even better tell them to join MHF and advertise their pub on the forum as being one that would welcome motorhomers and maybe then Nukeadmin could add such a list to the wildcamping section?
> 
> To be honest if I owned a pub I would definitely see this as a sensible financial move and a way of attracting more custom. I should imagine there must be a lot of quaint and beautiful little country pubs that due to their out of the way location really struggle sometimes to make ends meet and you often pass by pubs that have sadly closed down and are all boarded up due to lack of trade. Maybe if they were to offer this kind of service to motorhomers it could be the making of them? Who knows if this scheme were to really take off and other pubs joined in too, perhaps even to go so far as to provide EHU and Water for us - then who knows, we in the UK might become as famous for our pub stopovers as France is for their Aires!
> 
> Sue


Thats a good idea I wish there were somewhere on this site where that could be done keeping them all together. it also occurs to me reading this that there are probably many members who would happily accomodate a motorhome outside their house too. I know I would. Shame there's no list of these people too.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

holy1hobby said:


> Just found this http://www.pubcamping.co.uk/ not had time to look to close in to it.
> 
> John
> 
> Just went back to have a good look at the site and guess whose advert was at the top of the home page ....Motorhomefacts of course :?


Thanks have taken note of that one, a list here on MHF would be brilliant I keep saving things to my fav's then wonder what they are later on.


----------

